# Whats this? A confomity Project? HMPK Candy Koi Galaxy x HMPK Royal Blue



## bluecollie (9 mo ago)

Finally sourced some decent conforming fish, the male from a good friend of mine who is the premier breeder in our country.

Have this pair in together currently, here's hoping all goes well!


----------



## Ratvan (Oct 31, 2018)

That royal blue is beautiful, look forwards to seeing how this project progresses


----------



## krustyart (3 mo ago)

What is your goal GENETICALLY with this pair?


----------



## bluecollie (9 mo ago)

krustyart said:


> What is your goal GENETICALLY with this pair?


Long bodied HMPKs with broad dorsal, and straighter ventrals than presented in the sire, and a tidier sharper anal fin.

I understand its not american/Thai quality, but living in New Zealand we have very very few fish come in every month, and what does come in is the left overs after everything else has been exported to other countries. The two fish above were the best me and the other current breeder in NZ were able to source after a year of hunting.


----------



## Betta Nerd (3 mo ago)

I love them wish you luck


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

If they came from a good line, you should produce some with great forms. 

Anal fin should fix itself in generations to come. You might want to look out for ventrals - don't breed the next generation too young. Best wait after they hit 5-6 months, hence you could see their faults.

If possible, try to get a DT to further improve their form. DT should add ray splits on dorsal and caudal. 

Good luck!!!


----------



## krustyart (3 mo ago)

Don't worry about what other countries have. You can only work with what you have. Even without ideal fish, rigorous selection and culling can make an improvement in just a few generations. (When I say culling, I don't mean killing.) Line breed for several generations before outcrossing and only outcross with something superior that your line is lacking, then go back to line breeding again. If color is not your goal, then choose one color or set of color genes and stick with that and improve it as you improve your shape, with shape being the first priority. Don't try to breed many different lines at the same time.


----------



## baldkio (13 d ago)

awesome aquarium Viel Erfolg ..




192.168.100.1 192.168.1.1


----------

